# Esplanade stabber arrested



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

https://www.bing.com/amp/s/www.mass...-female-esplanade-jogger.html?outputType=amp9


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Fantastic job by the state police !


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Curious to see if he’ll be connected to the stabbing near City’s Hall earlier in the morning as well


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice quick work.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

CWOF.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh, it's OK, he has mental health issues.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

There's zero excuse why a "psychotic" individual should roam free given the technology available today. None.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Why was he so mad at a caddy? It’s just an SUV.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> Why was he so mad at a caddy? It's just an SUV.


Obviously a LINCOLN fan. You know THAT rivalry. Yankees/Sox, pffft, nothing compared to Lincoln/Cadillac. Dat Shit Get REAL!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

pahapoika said:


> Fantastic job by the state police !


I thought is amusing that the media went to, then kept going to BPD for - and GETTING - comments!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Well , it is Boston


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

The real surprise for locals is seeing Troopers out on Galvin Boulevard/203.

They always seem to do a "brisk" business


----------

